# Planning For Next Year! (2014)



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## mys197gt (Jul 7, 2010)

Where in florida?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Will Reid said:


> I'd be on the outside of the haunt, dressed as the Ferryman.


:jol: Pictures...please......


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Sounds great! When you mentioned ferryman, I immediately thought of the ferryman and boat from Clash of the Titans. Are you thinking about having some kind of boat?


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Excellent! Great minds and all that.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Toothpaste (Oct 9, 2012)

Any hint of size, budget, current resources?


----------



## Toothpaste (Oct 9, 2012)

Also, check out this thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36961


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry Will - I'm guessing most of us are a bit consumed with getting 2013 together. I know I'm feeling pressed for time and really struggling to get a couple of my props to come together - and now I have to work tomorrow which takes yet another day out of the equation. I haven't even thought for a second about what next year will hold for myself let alone anyone else. 

This forum though has such a wealth of experience and brilliant haunting minds (and I am not counting myself in that field as I am here too to pick the brains of the experts as it were) so hang in there a couple more weeks and I'm betting you'll have dozens of ideas to bounce around for next year!!!! Plus there will be a flood of photos of member haunts that always seem to inspire us all. Good luck!!!


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm a visual type person. I can be more helpful if I can see the space. I know that doesn't help much now. but maybe after you move? Good Luck!!

I too have been plotting my 2014 theme. Its a BIT ambitious. i think its going to take me all year to do. that's if the forum family doesn't boot me for asking so many questions. hahaha!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Whatever happened to "Labyrinth of Lost Souls" as a name? If you've given up on it, once you move, the street name might help trigger a good haunt name.

If you're sticking with partly Island of Dr Moreau theme, the costumes are a no-brainer. The creatures wore human clothing, perhaps a bit ragged, but still human. The main issue will be making them look animal-like, which means good makeup.

Costuming for Greek mythology is also pretty straightforward since there are so many resources on the internet for guidance. The gods or creatures you choose dictate the costume. Your budget will then determine what you can do. And if you do a labyrinth or maze, you need a minotaur, which can be made as a mostly human person but with a bull's head.

Frankly, until you're in the place you're going to be, it might be a bit premature to plan for much of anything. Wispurs' comment about needing to see the space is entirely on the mark in that respect.

On an unrelated note, your thread bumping is a violation of the forum rules. You might want to go back and read through the rules again so you can avoid doing something like that in the future.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------

